# yeast problem with my dog



## martyh (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi guys ,

I have joined this forum hopefully to get some advice on the treatment of my dogs yeast problem .He has been to the vets several times ,had skin scrapes and blood work done ,the outcome was a yeast infection for which the vet gave us some Nizoral tablets and some Malaseb Shampoo.We started to see an improvement but unfortunately the money has run out now (spent nearly £700 up to now) .as my work has dried up over the christmas period and i simply cannot afford the tablets (£85).I have read on other forums about using Daktarin spray and Nizoral shampoo to relieve the itching untill i can afford to get him back to the vets in the new year for another course of tablets .Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

You could try Dermacton spray and shampoo bar from petnat ( Aromesse)

They have had some amazing results from this stuff and I know manytears rescue uses this products for dogs that have had mange etc..

I use their ear cleaner and it's fab. You can smell the essential oils 

They are lovely too you can email them for advice and they offer 100% money back guarantee.

Check out their website. Their products for dogs revolve around itchiness.


----------



## martyh (Dec 18, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> You could try Dermacton spray and shampoo bar from petnat ( Aromesse)
> 
> They have had some amazing results from this stuff and I know manytears rescue uses this products for dogs that have had mange etc..
> 
> ...


many thanks i will have a look


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i have a problem with yeast (candida) and had to change my diet. have you tried googling yeast problems in dog? there's lots of info on the net.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi,iv no advise on the creams im afraid but have you tried using apple cider vinegar? iv heard it works well to rebalance the system.You could also try using a grain free dog food.as some dogs improve with a diet change.
Theres some quite good info on this site;
Yeast Infections In Dogs
Good luck,i hope your dog is feeling better soon


----------



## martyh (Dec 18, 2010)

dexter said:


> i have a problem with yeast (candida) and had to change my diet. have you tried googling yeast problems in dog? there's lots of info on the net.


Yeah ,that's how i came up with using the daktarin spray and nizoral shampoo i just wanted some feedback a to the effectiveness untill i can get him back to the vet


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

martyh said:


> Yeah ,that's how i came up with using the daktarin spray and nizoral shampoo i just wanted some feedback a to the effectiveness untill i can get him back to the vet


oh rite. well can't help you there sorry.

what are you feeding him on?


----------



## martyh (Dec 18, 2010)

dexter said:


> oh rite. well can't help you there sorry.
> 
> what are you feeding him on?


We used to feed him mostly on Bakers dry food but have since stopped all dry food and gone to tinned food ,but reading through the site that Bearpaw linked to it may be an idea to move him to raw food


----------



## Braighe (Jul 2, 2010)

martyh said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> I have joined this forum hopefully to get some advice on the treatment of my dogs yeast problem .He has been to the vets several times ,had skin scrapes and blood work done ,the outcome was a yeast infection for which the vet gave us some Nizoral tablets and some Malaseb Shampoo.We started to see an improvement but unfortunately the money has run out now* (spent nearly £700 up to now) .as my work has dried up over the christmas period and i simply cannot afford the tablets (£85).*I have read on other forums about using Daktarin spray and Nizoral shampoo to relieve the itching untill i can afford to get him back to the vets in the new year for another course of tablets .Any advice would be greatly appreciated


That is really expensive. My dog has the same problem, and a vet consulation, 2 week course of Nizoral and a bottle of Malaseb costs me £25.00. I would double check with your vet, and if they are charging that amount for the medicine, just get the prescription of them and then buy the drugs from one of the many online shops.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

martyh said:


> We used to feed him mostly on Bakers dry food but have since stopped all dry food and gone to tinned food ,but reading through the site that Bearpaw linked to it may be an idea to move him to raw food


yes seems a better option.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

have you heard of Dermacton cream ?


----------



## Braighe (Jul 2, 2010)

dexter said:


> i have a problem with yeast (candida) and had to change my diet. have you tried googling yeast problems in dog? there's lots of info on the net.


I am seriously considering changing to raw. Braighe was first diagnosed with this infection back in Sept, and it comes and goes. He has had his second lot of antibiotics, and we are trying Malaseb once a week to try to keep it at bay.

I really dont want to keep having him on antibiotics, and the vet has suggested referring him to a specialist to try to nip it in the bud, which we are going to do. Being a Westie, who are prone to these conditions, I dont want him to have a life of itchy skin.

We currently feed him on JWB wet, as he is not keen on dry food. He does also get bits and pieces of raw chicken, beef etc but we have not taken the plunge to move him onto raw completely.

What did you change onto, and did it help?


----------



## martyh (Dec 18, 2010)

Braighe said:


> That is really expensive. My dog has the same problem, and a vet consulation, 2 week course of Nizoral and a bottle of Malaseb costs me £25.00. I would double check with your vet, and if they are charging that amount for the medicine, just get the prescription of them and then buy the drugs from one of the many online shops.


I looked at buying the nizoral online but they are still about £70


----------



## martyh (Dec 18, 2010)

dexter said:


> have you heard of Dermacton cream ?


no i haven't what is that ?


----------



## martyh (Dec 18, 2010)

Braighe said:


> That is really expensive. My dog has the same problem, and a vet consulation, 2 week course of Nizoral and a bottle of Malaseb costs me £25.00. I would double check with your vet, and if they are charging that amount for the medicine, just get the prescription of them and then buy the drugs from one of the many online shops.


a lot of the cost was because the vet thought at first it was ringworm .I have looked at buying the tablets on line but they are the same price (about £70-80)


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Braighe said:


> I am seriously considering changing to raw. Braighe was first diagnosed with this infection back in Sept, and it comes and goes. He has had his second lot of antibiotics, and we are trying Malaseb once a week to try to keep it at bay.
> 
> I really dont want to keep having him on antibiotics, and the vet has suggested referring him to a specialist to try to nip it in the bud, which we are going to do. Being a Westie, who are prone to these conditions, I dont want him to have a life of itchy skin.
> 
> ...


it's me that has it not a dog. i had to cut out several things. so i can see the advanatge of going raw, and ith a small dog its shouldn't cost too much. defo a route i'd think about.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

martyh said:


> no i haven't what is that ?


it's a cream for dogs with itchy cream M


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

martyh said:


> no i haven't what is that ?


It's the same thing I said early that you can get from petnats either as a cream/spray or shampoo bar.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi, I personally have a yeast problem too. High strength garlic and grapefruit (the whole thing liquidised and drank) will dilute any overload of yeast in the system. That would the first thing. Altho not sure if dogs can have or would even like grapefruit

I would definately address the diet and unfortunately JWB can cause problems for some dogs so perhaps best change to a different wet. I havent managed to pluck up the courage to feed mine on raw but know there have been many benefits to dogs with problems when changed over to it.

Another thing to have a look at would be Bionic Biotics. They seem to have great results with dogs that have skin problems. May be send them an email. They reply v quickly and would know if it may help.

Hope you manage to find something that works


----------



## Braighe (Jul 2, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Hi, I personally have a yeast problem too. High strength garlic and grapefruit (the whole thing liquidised and drank) will dilute any overload of yeast in the system. That would the first thing. Altho not sure if dogs can have or would even like grapefruit
> 
> *I would definately address the diet and unfortunately JWB can cause problems for some dogs so perhaps best change to a different wet. I havent managed to pluck up the courage to feed mine on raw but know there have been many benefits to dogs with problems when changed over to it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, we have tried various wets with limited success including Naturediet, Naturesmenu. Have yet to try Wainwrights, so might give that a go.

Have ordered a trial pack of Bionic Biotics so will see try that first, and then think about changing his food. Still haven't plucked up the courage to go raw, but it might be the only thing left to us.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hope he gets on well with the Bionic Biotics,not sure how much you get in a sample but I noticed a small difference immediately and she kept improving the longer she was on it. 

It was useful in finding the best food for her too. On BB she didnt have any upsets so I could see what produced the best output. Without BB, she probably would have had upsets and it wouldnt have been so easy. I had a few pouches of ND/NH/WW and rotated them. Each time she has WW the output was much better. So thats what she has.

Hope you get good results too:thumbup:


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

Most yeast will produce acid and gas as by-products of fermentation of certain carbohydrates so I would suggest a low carb grain free diet to help the problem Most raw feeds are virtually carb free except for liver and other offal which is why dogs with this problem do well being fed raw.


----------



## elbe5050 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello All,
I have been in this boat for a few years now with my Beagle dog.

I tried a few different treatments and spent a small fortune at the vets with little results.

My wife and I then searched on the Internet (via Google) and found quite a bit of advice. Some helped some was not practical.

Finally we found some advice that lead to the treatment we have used now for about two years and although is has not cured the problem, it has provided an effective control.

It does require continued treatment and although it has not provided a cure for my dog, I have read that if the problem is caught in it's early stages it can prevent its spread to other parts of the dog.

There are two parts to the treatment I use and have found effective.

PART ONE
The first part is to apply liberally Melaseb shampoo directly to the affected area and thoroughly massage it in.
Set timer and allow the Melaseb to stay on for at least 10 minutes.
Then wash off thoroughly. I put my dog in the bath tub to rinse it off.

Repeat this once or twice a week. I started at twice a week and after seeing improvement went to once a week.

PART TWO
This is requires stopping all foods that contains ANY grains.
I have found that all commercial dog foods readily available (even expensive vet foods) and treats contain large quantities of grains. (Rice, wheat etc).

I prepare all my dog's food and make my own dog biscuits.
It can be a pain at times, but I would rather be inconvenienced than have a pet in misery.

Following are the recipes for both the food and biscuits. 

GRAIN FREE DOG FOOD
This recipe will make enough food to last my two Beagles for 7 days.

2kgs of beef mince. (I get it from Aldi supermarket @ about $5.00/kg)
1 can of Lentils
1 can chick peas (use a food blender to break them up a bit)
3 cups of green peas (microwave on high for 5 minutes then food blender)
2 carrots, 2 sticks of celery (food blender)
1 pack of spinach (from the supermarket freezer)
9 hard boiled eggs (Yes 9) (Food blender shells and all) The shells are a good source of calcium and wont hurt the dog.

Mix everything together and put portions into zip lock plastic bags and freeze.
I give one cup of this food to each dog per day. Obviously larger dogs would require more.
I also give them some marrow bones to munch on about once a week.

My dogs have been on this diet for around two years now and both are very healthy.

GRAIN FREE DOG BISCUITS

Use a cake mixer to blend the following ingredients using a dough hook.

One medium size ripe Banana (mashed)
One large egg
3 table spoons of natural peanut butter
And add 2 cups of Besan flour (Chickpea flour, also known as Garbanzo flour)
Mix until a firm dough. (It will be a little bit oily from the peanut butter)
Roll into thin (3mm to 4mm) sheet and use a round biscuit cutter to form the biscuits from the dough.
Place biscuits onto baking paper and onto an oven tray
Preheat the oven to 150C and bake biscuits for 30 to 35 minutes.
Allow to cool.
This should make around 50 to 70 biscuits and the dogs love them.

Well that's it and I hope that if you decide to give these recipes a try, that they work as well for your dogs as they have for mine.

Good luck.

P.S. I used to give my dogs a Dentine (I think that's right) stick once a month, but then found that it contains large amounts of Baker's Yeast (I should have read the pack properly). Not what a yeasty dog should eat I think.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Scratching and Itching - Could It Be Yeast? | B-Naturals.Com Newsletter


----------



## elbe5050 (Mar 17, 2014)

I didn't know that green peas and carrots were starchy.

Looks like I will need to adjust my recipe.

Thanks.



smokeybear said:


> Scratching and Itching  Could It Be Yeast? | B-Naturals.Com Newsletter


----------



## Maggs13 (Mar 18, 2014)

Change to raw food, cut out wheat and feed him pro biotic yoghurt, cut out manufactured food and colourings and see what happens


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

^^^^^^This - you could see a world of difference.


----------

